# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Salamandra salamandra terrestris

## Diogo Juliao

Hi!

These are my CB2010 S.s. terrestris

They are still living on a food box, because they are really small:





My favorite one  :Big Grin: 



Enjoy

----------


## John Clare

Diogo, you know this is a protected species in mainland Europe, right?  Do you have the papers required to keep them?

----------


## Diogo Juliao

> Diogo, you know this is a protected species in mainland Europe, right? Do you have the papers required to keep them?


I have a receipt saying that they are CB. They came from dartfrog (UK) and I think Marc bought them to a user of caudata.org also from UK

----------

